

The Game - mhb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)

======
rationalbeaver
I lost. Thanks a lot.

Jerk.

------
Mz
Two down.

Maybe this thread needs a warning sign...

------
GrandMasterBirt
I lost at the game.

